# ,

## Zuzya

-  ̻...       ...         ... :Redface:     ,    ... :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

-    1 ...

----------

,   ""      ""    ,    -     1,        ,     1,       - !   1   ( ).

----------


## z-bug

"   " -    ?
""     ,    -2006-01. 
, -,       11 ,   ""    12 .   ,   .
-,   .  ""          .         .      ""    ,                .       .   -?

----------


## ˸

,    .   1    ,     ,   1.       ,   .   .      ,    ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...   1    , ...


  :Wow: 
 ?
   -   ...
  ...     ,  ?
    ,    .    .

----------

1(     ) :             ,      ,       .       ,     50,   .
  85     4,             .

----------

)))

----------

!          ,        ,    .
--
 ,  .

----------


## Alena_geo

...     ...             :        3- ,       ,     ,      , -       :Frown:

----------


## Alena_geo

,  : "DIM:   ", "    ".       ,  ,    !!!!

----------


## 139

:
       (    ). :
KRISTA 
URM 
OCX 
creg.exe -       (2    .)
     .
,   .

----------


## yon1986

:Smilie:         !       !            -   ,       .       1   !          ( )   !                 ?  ?

----------


## Alena_geo

*139*,   !  ,     !  :Smilie:

----------


## nsa

,    
 ,        ,     ( )


       (  2006.12,    ),           

       ( 4  -)

   ,

----------


## Margo_83

> !          ,        ,    .
> --
>  ,  .


  .,       ,  ,       .       .       .

     (    ),    !

----------


## dennis27

(                   :Wow:  )                     !!!   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## nsa

> (                   )                     !!!


            ?

----------


## dennis27

1,   2006.01

----------


## nsa

> 1,   2006.01




 ,       

     1  ,    ,

----------


## dennis27

2-  2006.01

----------


## nsa

-   
   2006.01 ,    -       

  -    

   ,    ,    "  ".
     " " (  ).

----------


## dennis27

( 01.00.00)        1 (    )  ?

----------


## nsa

,        (  )
     .
     .       130405   ,          .

----------


## dennis27

,     1     ,           :Smilie:

----------


## nsa



----------


## dennis27

!   "  " (   ),        !!!
1C forever!   :Smilie:

----------

""   .         " "   400   ,   .    1,      .     ,       ( ) ,     ,     .              .

----------


## QWERJ

> ""   .         " "   400   ,   .    1,      .     ,       ( ) ,     ,     .              .


 .      .            .       .        ,     .

----------

1     ( , ) ( www rs35 ru)

----------

.    : Dim.    {2581.....9}.      ,           .    .         ,     . :-(      ?

----------

,   ( )     ,             - unavailable database,  ,       ..

----------

,  Yaffil  FireBird   .    .

----------


## M{}T

> ,   ( )     ,             - unavailable database,  ,       ..


  Yaffil, InterBase, FireBird?     ,  ?

----------


## Serg3001

, ,        .
          ,     .   ,   ..      ,    .

----------

,   ,       ,   ?        .

----------

,     .   ,    ,  ,        - ,                .      ,     ,    ,           .  ,        ,   ,      .       .

----------

